# Mercy Johnson Okojie - How Many Children Does She Have?



## stato (Oct 15, 2014)

How many children does Nollywood star Mercy Johnson Okojie have and what are their names?


----------



## Samod Biobaku (Oct 15, 2014)

Mercy Johnson has two children - Her first child is Purity Okojie and she was born on December 30, 2012, which means she will be 2 years old in 76 days time. Her second baby is a boy - He was born on October 15, 2014 (today) and was yet-to-be named as at the time of writing this.


----------

